# BFP with sex only 2 days before Ovulation?



## Venus13

Hi Ladies,

I have been TTC for ages and know I definitely Ovulated Sunday night (had pains and positive LH surge 40 hours before). husband did a marathon so I could only Do the deed on Saturday morning, so a day and a half before Ovulation started.

Was I too late?! What are the chances of a successful BFP 1 1/2 - 2 days before Ovulation? Is there only a slim chance?

Thanks, don't wanna get my hopes up.


----------



## Venus13

Bump!


----------



## angel2010

Congrats!!!


----------



## Literati_Love

You have a very good chance. The day before ovulation is your most fertile day!


----------



## Haylee.

You definitely have a chance! Good luck x


----------



## Pearls18

I wasn't due to ovulate until the Thursday and we DTD the Sunday night before and we got our BFP, I don't track so there is a chance I could have ovulated earlier, going by the scans I may have ovulated 2 days after DTD. So yeah I would say definitely possible.


----------



## hettious

We BD every other day,AF is due on 18th,hoping she doesn't show.

You have a good chance hun !


----------



## Hoping4peanut

Good luck!


----------



## Venus13

hettious said:


> We BD every other day,AF is due on 18th,hoping she doesn't show.
> 
> You have a good chance hun !

ha ha! good luck! keep us posted.


----------



## Miss406

I had sex two days before ovulation too (and no follow ups and only the twice) and I have fallen pregnant, after months of trying....... Best wishes! x


----------



## CharCharxxx

Definitely! My OH works away and I ovulated 3 days after he left according to my OPks! I was sure id missed it but apparently not :) Good luck x


----------



## Venus13

Miss406 said:


> I had sex two days before ovulation too (and no follow ups and only the twice) and I have fallen pregnant, after months of trying....... Best wishes! x

Congratulations! how exciting!!!


----------



## Olivette

We'd not had sex for 3 or 4 days before the day I think I ovulated so it can definitely happen! :)

Ox


----------



## Venus13

I gave in!!! Im only 10 DPO, but had a FRER test lying around so I tested 
solid BFN

I am having mild period cramps too which I normally only get a day before AF which is strange but probably means its all getting ready for AF's arrival.


----------

